# Need an easy way to clean your radiator???



## Micki (Apr 3, 2011)

While in the hay fields this summer my Dad and I needed a quick and easy way to keep the radiator unclogged to keep the tractor running cool and the A/C cooling! Our neighbor told us about this tool--check it out!Radiator Genie | High Pressure Air and Water wands for cleaning radiators and condensors

You'll love it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Micki! Do you have any pictures of your equipment you are using out in the hay fields? Looks like a handy tool. I always used compressed air, but it involves going home!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

It does work very well,but need to be extra not to bend fins on light duty radiators...also coil cleaner works well after last mowing of the year.

Welcome Micki.


----------

